
Ask HN: Facebook blocks access; I dont want to share my phone - hnazum
I never had a Facebook account, but recently had to create one to join a group that is supporting my medical condition.<p>I did not provide my phone when i created this anonymous account about an year ago. All of a sudden today facebook would not let me in without a mobile number.<p>What options do I have ?
======
kleer001
If you're in the states you can use Google Voice. Or if you're elsewhere you
can get a local Skype number. Then there's a hand full of subscription based
phone number systems like OpenPhone that cost money.

